# [Pathfinder] DarkSun: Dangerous Beginnings



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2009)

You are in caravan from the city of Urik to the city of Tyr. It was hardly a caravan, really, just a single enormous wooden wagon pulled by two equally enormous mekillots; long, wide, lizardlike creatures with hide thick enough to turn arrows.
The wagon they draw looks like a castle on rollers, complete with battlements from which guards could fire on the raiders and wild beasts that roam the desert. Inside is a warren of decks and compartments with enough cargo capacity to hold an entire bazaar’s worth of goods.
This wagon’s cargo also includes you: slaves, destined to labor and probably die on the ziggurat being built for the sorcerer-king of Tyr.
Your only light comes from two barred windows set in doors on either end of the hold, the doors themselves opening only into dim companionways. There is no ventilation and the door on each side barred from the outside.
There are no other slaves, and you have no possessions except simple breechcloths.
You all wear heavy leather manacles on their wrists and ankles, as well as leather collars. The manacles and collars are sealed shut with giant-hair rope. It runs through a bone loop set into the wall, and is tied somewhere outside the hold. This gives you just enough freedom to reach the wooden chamber pot in the middle of the room.

--------

[Pathfinder] DarkSun: Dangerous Beginnings RG IC OCC

--------


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2009)

Kline closed his eyes.  He concentrated, centering his mind, keeping his focus.  He would be ready to act when the time comes.

It was only natural, he thought, for the strong to control the weak; for the clever to control the foolish; for the popular to control the unpopular.  But a master only deserved his power for as long as he could hold on to it.

_I am strong in both body and mind.  I should be a master, not a slave._

He would escape his captors or die trying, and in either case that would be the fate he deserved.

He’d toyed with the idea of animating the ropes, trying to get them to untie themselves.  But even _if_ that worked, he’d be no better off.  He’d still be locked in the cell, and if they thought he was loose they would surely have many guards outside before they came to slay him.  And even if he escaped the cell and got out of the transport – all very unlikely - the desert would be a deadly prison.

No, his best chance was to wait.  He had time.  Perhaps in Tyr, an overseer would grow careless.  He had ways to encourage that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2009)

Reena continues to look around at what might be around her. Used to fighting in the arena, being couped up in this pen is not to her liking. But she dreams of the day when she can once again fight in the arena. This time in the Tyr arena.


----------



## Andor (Sep 16, 2009)

Gilliam sits in silent despair gazing at his manacles. Occasionally he works up the energy to glare evilly at Reena and then the outline of a blade glitters briefly in his hand but he can't maintain his hatred for more than a few seconds and he goes back to gazing blankly at his bonds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2009)

As Kline and Gilliam try to focus their psionic powers they feel a resistance. Perhaps an enchantment on the collars...?

From outside the cell, the 'leader' of the guards, most likely another psion, starts looking around. Perhaps he sensed some of your efforts.

ooc: There are still some characters missing in the RG.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 17, 2009)

*Raggi Half-Giant Druid*

The massive half-giant Raggi shook his head. The multiple influences of his fellow slaves and the slavers drew his psyche in different directions, filling him with rage, despair, fear, and, contempt. Adding to his stress was the confinement of both his freedom and his world. He was used to the open desert where he roamed alone at one with the empty life of a wandering druid. Now he was bound with unbreakable giant hair, confined in a covered wagon and crowded among fellow slave prisoners. Being alone he had been taken and part of his psyche was now adapting to the concept of being one of many, part of a crowd. He could feel the shift in his mind as its fluid nature conformed to the new environment.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 18, 2009)

Tiklan keeps his head down while the guard leader looks around. When he stops paying attention to the slave pen, he shoots his fellow slaves a nasty look. "I'm not saying I like being here, but we should cooperate if we want to get out," he says quietly. "I can't think of much to do when I'm all tied up like this, but if anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears. Once we get out I'll help us get back to civilization."

"My name is Tiklan."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

The wagon moves at daybreak; an hour later, five guards (one is the psio) feed you (gruel and water) and check the shackles. They return in the evening with an additional quart of water per slave.

[sblock=ooc]Please continue your roleplay with each other. Not many more around [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 18, 2009)

"Mine is Kline" he replies later, when the guards are gone.  "Of course, if there's a good chance to escape, I'm in.  But I don't expect that here.  We probably won't even be assigned to the same work team in Tyr.  There's only one point in even talking now, and that's to kill time.  So if anyone can sing, be my guest."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2009)

"*Raggi." *The big dread-locked half-giant says as introduction. "*Want to get out too. Need more food. Need more water*." He offers a strained smile then shakes his head as if biting flies had landed on his thick neck. "*Too many. Too close. Is bad."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 21, 2009)

Reena had never really thought about escaping from her cell. Growing up as a slave made the thought of freedom completely foreign. She enjoyed the attention she received as a noted gladiator. For the moment she simply stayed quiet, listening to the others talk.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 22, 2009)

Tiklan nods to Raggi. "Got that right, big guy. Either one of us gets out and distracts the whole caravan so the rest of us can get out, or try not to die before we get to Tyr. I'd love to be the sacrificial sygra, but can't seem to get untied. Unless you guys are having better luck, I think we're stuck here for a while."


----------



## Andor (Sep 22, 2009)

Gilliam looks up briefly. "Escape is possible? Then... no." He hangs his head again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2009)

Outside the hold, lookouts sound the alarm. An instant later, a loud voice can be heard from outside the wagon: "The Jura Dai are not slaves. Your king must release our people, or all his caravans will perish in the desert." The psion and the guards outside the hold start to assume battle stations.

  Shortly after, a loud explosion sounds at the front of the wagon. It stops amid astonished cries of: "You can’t stop a mekillot wagon!" "They stopped us!" and "We're doomed!"
  The booming voice sounds again: "Leave now, taking nothing with you, or we will burn you out!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 23, 2009)

"Any of you know what this is about?  Sounds like the wagon is changing hands, unless they burn it down.  Of course, that doesn't mean the new owners will treat us any better."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2009)

"*Don't know Jura Dai*." Raggi says. "*Want out now*." The half-giant strains at his bonds, trying to break them through brute strength.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 24, 2009)

"Well, I hope they let us out before they burn this thing down. I take it none of you have any idea what the Jura Dai are, either?"


----------



## Andor (Sep 24, 2009)

"Burn the wagon?" The little halfling seems offended at the notion. "I am not for roasting." He concentrates on his hands and psychic energy sputters in his grasp as he tries to form his soulknife.

[sblock="OCC"] Not sure what to roll, usually it's a DC 20 will save to manifest a soulknife in a non-magic area but I dunno if that's what's happening here. 

If he can manifest it he'll try to cut his bonds.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

Gilliam succeeds in cutting himself loose, The guards still away and distracted.


----------



## kinem (Sep 24, 2009)

"Why not cut the rest of us free? You could use some allies here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2009)

Reena closes her eyes and tries to block out all the distractions. She runs through some of her combat maneuvers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2009)

ooc: I cannot post on WEs. I will also wait for ca. 3-4 character replies before moving on, a given time.


----------



## Andor (Sep 25, 2009)

kinem said:


> "Why not cut the rest of us free? You could use some allies here."




The halfling pauses at these words. A cascade of thoughts flash across his unguarded face before settleing on wariness. "I free you. We escape. But I no trust. You betray me, I hunt." He cuts Klines bonds first, then Raggis.


----------



## kinem (Sep 25, 2009)

"Thanks" Kline says as he stands free and stretches. "I agree, we have no reason to trust each other.  But we gain nothing from betraying each other right now, either.  Perhaps our alliance will prove fruitful."

Kiline manifests _inertial armor_ (1 pp), then tries to regain his psionic focus.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 27, 2009)

"Hey, let me get in on that. Cut me out of here. I want to be part of the team." Tiklan tries to offer his bound wrists to the halfling.


----------



## Andor (Sep 28, 2009)

"Yes. More people is greater chance for life." says the halfling hunter as he severs the giant hair rope. _'Even if they only serve as self transporting rations.'_ he finishes the thought to himself in halfling. He procedes to cut everyone free (except Reena.)

OCC: Sorry Reena, he's got a grudge against elf women.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2009)

Suddenly the psion and two guards reappear. At first he is a bit set-backed  by seeing some of you free, but then he opens the door and says: "You seem to be a resourceful lot. We got some trouble out there. What about helping us and we set you free afterward?"

(If you agree, he frees you and assigns you to man the three rear firing decks where you can find crossbows and 20 obsidian bolts each.)

[sblock=Interior Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2009)

"I have a counter-offer" Kline tells the man. "Set us free now, and fight your own battle.  Then we will stay neutral and you won't have to fight on two fronts."

ooc: Has Kline been able to regain his focus?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2009)

"*Tank you*" Raggi says to the tiny soulknife when he cuts the bond. 

When the slavers return Raggi feels the rage rise up at the sight of them in his fellow slaves and he can't control his own temper.

"*No!* freed of his bonds the half giant is able to call upon his druidic power and he thrusts both hands out at the trio, flames erupting from his fists in a great fan to engulf all three of them.

ooc burning hands.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 29, 2009)

Tiklan's eyes light up when the guard mentions freedom. "Nevermind Kline here. Let us go and we'll be happy to help. Our fates will be _intertwined_, what with us all on this huge wagon-thing."

Raggi is freed and stands and shoots fire at the slavers. "Or, Raggi, you can cut the rest of us free. Wait, what are you doing? I'm down here. No, nonononono! What are doing? They were going to let me go!" Tikan's shoulders slump. "Anyone? Anyone want to free me? I'll help..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Tank you*" Raggi says to the tiny soulknife when he cuts the bond.
> 
> When the slavers return Raggi feels the rage rise up at the sight of them in his fellow slaves and he can't control his own temper.
> 
> ...



ooc: Do you act when you see them arrive, or after the offer?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Do you act when you see them arrive, or after the offer?




When I can get a shot at the three of them. After the offer and Kline's counteroffer is fine, I don't want to cancel anybody's actions retroactively.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2009)

"Surprise Round"

Suddenly the psion and two guards reappear. At first he is a bit set-backed  by seeing some of you free, but then he opens the door and says: "You seem to be a resourceful lot. We got some trouble out there. What about helping us and we set you free afterward?"

"I have a counter-offer" Kline tells the man. "Set us free now, and fight your own battle.  Then we will stay neutral and you won't have to fight on two fronts."

Tiklan's eyes light up when the guard mentions freedom. "Nevermind Kline here. Let us go and we'll be happy to help. Our fates will be _intertwined_, what with us all on this huge wagon-thing."

  "*No!* freed of his bonds the half giant is able to call upon his druidic power and he thrusts both hands out at the trio, flames erupting from his fists in a great fan to engulf all three of them.

"Or, Raggi, you can cut the rest of us free. Wait, what are you doing? I'm down here. No, nonononono! What are doing? They were going to let me go!" Tikan's shoulders slump. "Anyone? Anyone want to free me? I'll help..."

ooc: Everyone rolls initiative, please.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: Tiklan's Init: 1d20+4=15


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2009)

Reena opens her eyes just in time to see Raggi blast the guards with fire. She is confused at seeing the others free of their bonds.

OOC: pneumatik, I believe that Tiklan is free reference post #26.

Initiative (1d20+2=15)


----------



## kinem (Sep 30, 2009)

ooc: Kline's init = 12

ooc: Still waiting to learn whether Kline regained his psionic focus before the guards burst in.  I obviously can't roll Concentration checks as I don't know how many rounds it was.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 30, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: pneumatik, I believe that Tiklan is free reference post #26.]




OOC: Oh, hey! I've been reading that as "... severed the half-giant's bonds... " or somesuch, not "giant-hair". Cool.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2009)

*Raggi Half-Giant Flame Thrower*

Init 19


----------



## Andor (Oct 1, 2009)

"Shizech blarerrchta!" curses Gilliam in untranslatable halfing. He steps clear of whomever he is closest to as ectoplasmic energy surrounds his body and courscates along his soulknife as he readies himself for conflict.

OCC: Invisible Castle seems to be down, go ahead and roll initiative for me. +3 init mod. His actions this round will be to activate his inertial armour (standard action) and charge his psychic strike (move action).


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

*Raggi is!*

OOC



kinem said:


> ooc: Kline's init = 12
> 
> ooc: Still waiting to learn whether Kline regained his psionic focus before the guards burst in.  I obviously can't roll Concentration checks as I don't know how many rounds it was.



Yes, he is focused.




Andor said:


> "






Andor said:


> Shizech blarerrchta!" curses Gilliam in untranslatable halfing. He steps clear of whomever he is closest to as ectoplasmic energy surrounds his body and courscates along his soulknife as he readies himself for conflict.
> 
> OCC: Invisible Castle seems to be down, go ahead and roll initiative for me. +3 init mod. His actions this round will be to activate his inertial armour (standard action) and charge his psychic strike (move action).




I rolled a 10 for you on penpaperpixel.

Ini 15 for standard guards, 18 for the psion.

Sorry for this rather short post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

ooc: Still waiting for Raggi's action. Bump.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

Raggi follows up his gout of flame by hurling a focused bolt of flame straight at the psion. 

ooc sorry for the delay, fire bolt ranged touch on the psion 10 damage 7 I hope that is enough against a flatfooted foe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

*Gilliam next.*

*Round 1*

Raggi follows up his gout of flame by hurling a focused bolt of flame straight at the psion. 
The psion staggers slightly, but regains his focus fast sending a blast of psychic energy through the cell... stunning Tiklan and Reena.
The other guards move closer, obsidian longswords drawn: "Down! If we don't help each other we will all burn to cinder in here!"
"*Free everyone or burn*." the Raggi says as more flames erupt from his hands.
"You must free us now. Of course, if you then want to hire us as mercenaries, my ears are open. My services don't come cheap." Kline says.
Cursing vilely in Halfling Gilliam decides he'd rather deal with an elf woman than a berserk burning half-giant and severs the bonds of the remaining captives.

[sblock=ooc]
Raggi hits psion
Psion uses power
Guards speaking, delay action
Kline manifests Vitality. (ooc: 3 pp, 15 temp hp, 3 min)

[sblock=Initiative]
 Raggi 19
Psion 18
Tiklan 15
Reena 15
Guards 15
Gilliam 13
Kline 12

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Raggi 30 / 30
  Tiklan 31 / 31 ; stunned
Reena 35 / 35 ; stunned
 Gilliam 28 / 28
 Kline 20 / 20 ; focused, THP 15 / 30 rds, PP -3

Psion -11
Guard 1 -4
Guard 2 -8

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 6, 2009)

Tiklan grabs his head with both hands. "ARGH!!"

*will save: 1d20+2=5 - complete failure*

[sblock=stats]AC:14 (T:14, FF:10), HP 31/31, Ini+4, F +5, R+7, W+2, PP:4
Nothing active.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2009)

The only one still bound, Reena is unable to do much.

OOC: Will save (1d20+1=4)
[sblock=Stats]AC 12 (T12, FF10), HP 35/35, Ini+2 F +5, R+5, W+1[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 6, 2009)

Kline resists the psychic assault as he ponders his next move.

ooc: will save = 19


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

The psychic energy washes harmlessly over the burning half-giant.

Will save 23


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

ooc: Edited above. Gilliam, Kline then Raggi (2nd round) are next.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

"*Free everyone or burn*." the hulking half-giant says as more flames erupt from his hands.


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2009)

Kline manifests Vitality. (ooc: 3 pp, 15 temp hp, 3 min)

"You must free us now. Of course, if you then want to hire us as mercenaries, my ears are open. My services don't come cheap."


----------



## Andor (Oct 9, 2009)

Cursing vilely in Halfling Gilliam decides he'd rather deal with an elf woman than a berserk burning half-giant and severs the bonds of the remaining captives.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2009)

*Reena is next!*

Round 1 finished and edited above.*

Round 2*

A wash of heat is felt and a loud explosion bangs through the cell.
"Yes, do what you want. My life is more worth than selling you. There are some arms and armor. And now move already. Or we will burn in here together!" The psion calls, giving the entrance free and pointing at some caskets.
Tiklan looks for a way to free Reena. "Hang on, hang on, I'll get you out." He checks her bonds to see if he can untie them. If not, he looks for something in the room to cut them.
One guard nods and starts to move to Reena, holding his blade to cut the ropes.

[sblock=ooc]
Raggi already acted.
Psion: Talking, total defnse

[sblock=Initiative]
 Raggi 19
Psion 18
Tiklan 15
Reena 15
Guards 15
Gilliam 13
Kline 12

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Raggi 30 / 30
  Tiklan 31 / 31
Reena 35 / 35
 Gilliam 28 / 28
 Kline 20 / 20 ; focused, THP 15 / 30 rds, PP -3

Psion -11
Guard 1 -4
Guard 2 -8

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 12, 2009)

Reena is still unable to act as she is still bound.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 13, 2009)

Tiklan looks for a way to free Reena. "Hang on, hang on, I'll get you out." He checks her bonds to see if he can untie them. If not, he looks for something in the room to cut them. If that fails and he still has time in the round, he activates _call weaponry_ to summon a bow and arrows.

[sblock=stats]AC:14 (T:14, FF:10), HP 31/31, Ini+4, F +5, R+7, W+2, PP:4
Nothing active.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

Raggi helps up the other now freed prisoners.

AC 10 (T10, FF10), HP 30/30, Ini+0 F +8, R+1, W+6 (+2 vs. fire)
0 Create Water, Flare, Guidance, Virtue,
1 Burning Hands(D), Charm Animal, Cure Light Wounds, Endure Elements, 
2 Fog(Dust) Cloud, Hold Animal, Produce Flame(D),


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Reena is still unable to act as she is still bound.



ooc: You can still talk...
Updated post above.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

"*Who are attacking*?" The Half-Giant asks, unperturbed by the wash of heat.


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2009)

Kline walks over to the caskets the psion indicated and sees what kind of weapon he can find there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

ooc: I will end combat time for now

"Some elves, don't know the tribe. They say they are Jura Dai. But what do they want. Excluding you, we only transport obsidian stuff."

The casket(s) obsidian crossbow bolts, long swords, short swords, daggers, and battle axes in one and some medium sized leather armors and light crossbows in the other.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

Raggi looks over the armor, seeing if any can fit his large frame. To Reena he says "*Are you Jura?"*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2009)

Reena shakes her head. "No!" It had been the first thing the half-elf had said this entire trip. Once free she moves to check out the equipment. She dons a set of leather armor then grabs a crossbow and some bolts before moving to the indicated deck, ready for action.


----------



## kinem (Oct 19, 2009)

Kline grabs a light crossbow and a couple of cases of bolts (about 20 bolts), as well as a dagger.

"Maybe we can negotiate with these elves, as we former slaves are not their intended target."


----------



## Andor (Oct 20, 2009)

The halfling grins savagely as he grabs a dagger. "We kill elves? Best news all month!"


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 20, 2009)

Tiklan dons leather armor. Then he grabs an obsidian longsword, crossbow, and some bolts. "Okay, guys, let's stick together. Keep low and keep your eyes open."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Raggi looks over the armor, seeing if any can fit his large frame. *...*



Yes, but a bit ill fitting. ACP +1.

From the small holes in the wall (the source of even more desert heat) you see that the two exit doors are both open, most of the crew having abandoned ship. Outside the wagon, dozens of elves are moving in with burning torches. You might be able to look around a bit, before they reach the wagon. (some water would be useful outside...)


----------



## Andor (Oct 23, 2009)

Gilliam looks out over the railing "Shazzb'hat. That's a many elves. Maybe we run?" He grabs a skin of water and takes a quick drink before slinging it around his shoulders.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 23, 2009)

"Okay, we're totally screwed here," Tiklan says. "We need to find supplies to help us survive. They gotta have some in this warwagon somewhere. C'mon." Encouraging the group to follow him, Tiklan down one of the hallways on the side of wagon towards the front, stopping to look in the first doors he comes to.


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2009)

"Oh, defile it all!  I guess we'll have to abandon ship after all."

Kline joins the others in the frantic search for supplies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

Tiklan has just found the (empty) captain's quarter. Maybe in here is something even more vital for survival...  Gilliam has found the kitchen. There is Gruel , 500 gallons of water in a barrel and 20 one-quart vessels / skins.


----------



## Andor (Oct 26, 2009)

Gilliam dips a finger in the gruel and tastes it. "Hmmpf. Needs more Elf." He starts grabbing water skins until he looks like a dun christmass tree.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

ooc: everyone can spend their actions on preparing to water skins (filling them from the barrel), searching the captains room or looking at another room. But you have only 1d4 actions left.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 27, 2009)

Tiklan ransacks the Captain's room, since it's where he is right now. He looks for food, water, anything useful made of metal or otherwise of high quality, maps or logs telling him where they are right now, or money.

"C'mon, c'mon, there's gotta be something in here ..."


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2009)

Kline will spend what time he has filling waterskins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

Tiklan founds what looks like a secret compartment. Does he try to open it?

ooc: What are the others doing?


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 28, 2009)

Tiklan will of course try to open the secret compartment. Only valuable things are worth trying to hide.

OOC: Tiklan is a man


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2009)

Reena helps fill and carry some of the water skins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

Tikla retrieves a bone case with a map in it, but a small needle scratches over his hand (Poison trap 1 Str damg, Action round 2).

ooc: I have the others only searching for water / food, is this alright?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

Raggi grabs a dagger and heads back with the others to grab water skins. "*Good in desert. Just want out*."


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 31, 2009)

"Ouch! Stupid splinter. Okay, a map. Good," Tiklan says. He stands up and leaves the room. "Air - check. Water - none. Okay, waterskiiIIiinns ... whoahhh ... water. Waterskins. Oh, man." Tiklan goes on to look for waterkins to fill or, if full, to take.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

As you finish your search, three dozen elves board the wagon, one still has the head of the psion and and start half-a-dozen guards who remained  behind. They look suspiciously at you, seeing your armor and weapons: "Who are you? What are you doing in here?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

"*Free now. Not slave. Getting water*." Raggi rumbles.


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2009)

"We were slaves, being held captive. When you attacked, we seized the opportunity to rebel and broke free, grabbed weapons.  Thanks for slaying our enemy, we were just about to do that ourselves. Since you are the enemy of our enemy, perhaps we can join forces."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2009)

"No interest, outsider. Get out and stay out of our way." The elf that seems to be a minor leader barks.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

Raggi nods and fills the waterskins, then heads towards the exit.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 4, 2009)

"Hey, guys! I got a m- Uh, hello elves," Tiklan pauses while Raggi and Kline talk with the elves. "Oh. Anyway, guys, I found a map. Stick with me once we get out of here and we'll figure out where to go. Now let's get out of here."


----------



## Andor (Nov 9, 2009)

Muttering and cursing continuously under his breath in Halfling Gilliam sidles around the new elves, trying to keep his back to a wall as he makes his way out of the wagon and into the glare of the sun, his body festooned with stolen waterskins.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2009)

With his offer of alliance rebuffed, Kline heads out with as many filled waterskins as he'd been able to take, saying nothing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2009)

Reena drops the crossbow and bolts in favor of carrying more water skins. She hefts as many as she can carry and follows after the others out into the desert.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

On the portal to the outside, you see some more of the elf tribesmen. They look at the stuff you are carrying. "You my each take two skins and weapons. The rest now belongs to the Jura Dai. Give it to us or burn with the wagon."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 12, 2009)

"Okay, okay," Tiklan says. "Someone give me two waterskins." Tiklan does his best to either tuck the map away (if there's anywhere to put it) or to simply take it with him and walk out.


----------



## Andor (Nov 12, 2009)

Gilliam smiles at the bossy elf while mentally picturing him roasting on a spit with a pepper glaze. He give some of his waterskins to Tiklan and anyone else who needs them and throws the rest to the elves, keeping the largest two.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2009)

Reena hefts two water skins as well as a long sword and heads out into the desert with the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2009)

ooc: Does anyone tries to talk to the elves?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

Raggi keeps the two largest waterskins, they look small against his frame, and tucks a stone dagger away. He breathes deep of the fresh outside air and starts surveying the landscape, beginning to adjust back into wilderness survival mode.

His eyes travel to the front of the wagon, looking over the animals there.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 19, 2009)

Tiklan walks outside with Raggi and squints in the sunlight. His (somewhat) practiced eye takes in the surroundings. "Hey, where heck are we? Elves? Uh, whatsit, Jura-Dai, where are we?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2009)

"This is the desert, human, home of our tribe human. Most of you will perish in it. This is the way to Urik. There is a caravan stop on the way. I don't think you will survive long enough to see them."

Then there is a shrill pipe and the elves start to recede, taking the one living mekillot with them. You are alone with the huge corpse of the other one and the burning wagon.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

Raggi, draws his knife and slices the dead mekillot free. He drags it away from the burning wagon and begins to slice it open in preparation of dressing the meat.


----------



## Andor (Nov 20, 2009)

Gilliam nods in agreement. "Good thinking giant-man. Many days of food here." He tries to find something to lay the meat on so it can dry in the sun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2009)

ooc: So, after preparing the meat, anything else you do besides standing in the sun? It is not like you got a map or direction or something...


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 25, 2009)

Assuming Tiklan managed to keep his map, he opens it up. If not, he looks in the direction the elf said Urik was in. "So, who wants to visit scenic Urik?" he asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2009)

The map:


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> Assuming Tiklan managed to keep his map, he opens it up. If not, he looks in the direction the elf said Urik was in. "So, who wants to visit scenic Urik?" he asks.




Raggi shakes his head. "*Want find water. Slavers at cities. Too many people."*


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 27, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Raggi shakes his head. "*Want find water. Slavers at cities. Too many people."*




"Well, if you want to hoof-it through the desert for a couple days it looks like we should be able to reach this oasis on the map here. Assuming we're at this X, there. And the map is correct, I guess. And the oasis is still there. Anyway, that's the only thing that will keep us away from any slavers."


----------



## kinem (Nov 28, 2009)

"We should make for the city if it's closer.  We are free now, armed.  We just need to be careful."


----------



## Andor (Nov 30, 2009)

The little halfling loos blanky at the map, then huffs his breath out. "Gilliam is lost. Way not matter. Choose, and he will follow."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2009)

Raggi peers at the map. "*Kuh-led."* he sounds out the name. "*Not Urik*." He then peers closer at the markings in the upper left.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2009)

ooc: Sorry, got ill over the weekend. will post more tomorrow.


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiklan looks at the group. "So we have one vote for not going to Urik, one for going to Urik, one abstention, and one for Kled. Yes Raggi voted twice, but he's a lot bigger than us so I'm willing to let that go. So we're going to Kled."

Tiklan looks at the map again, then at sun. He rotates the map and looks around. "Kled should be that way. Ish. I mean, this map isn't all that detailed."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

ooc: No one of you is sure what 'Kled' is. Given it's location and obscurity, best beds would be another oasis, a village or some kind of rest house.

The trees on the map are to vague to be of any help.


----------



## Andor (Dec 10, 2009)

"Keld fine. I not care. Lead away." states Gilliam shielding his eyes from the sun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2009)

After moving for a short time, you see small shape of humanoids in front of you. They seem to move into the same direction as you travel.


----------



## Andor (Dec 15, 2009)

Gilliam points them out. "Look. Lunch."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

Raggi peers at the humanoids, trying to make out what the small beings are. He hopes they are not halflings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

The humanoids look more medium than halfling sized. Could be that some guards deserted the caravan as the raiders attacked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2010)

As you move nearer, you can confirm that they are medium sized humanoids, wearing armor similar to the caravan guards.


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2010)

"There is strength in numbers. I say we don't kill them unless they are disrespectful to us. We could use help should we meet monsters."


----------



## Andor (Jan 13, 2010)

"Good thinking. Monsters eat guards. Too full to eat us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

ooc: So, you are all for a diplomatic approach? Even the half-giant ?


----------



## Andor (Jan 15, 2010)

OOC: I thought we were for following them at a distance, thus useing them as mine detectors. 

But whatever the party wants.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

ooc: Is there still a party? Or died the game around the holidays?


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2010)

Kline keeps walking.  The group will soon catch up with the guards, and when it does, he plans to see what supplies they have.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

kinem said:


> Kline keeps walking.  The group will soon catch up with the guards, and when it does, he plans to see what supplies they have.



ooc: Thanks for helping me out. Role call, who is still gaming? Next post is the last stall for a bit of action...

Before you can reach them, they see you, too. "Hey, you, come over here!" They have the same armors you are and carrying some weapons, but nothing else...


----------



## Andor (Jan 27, 2010)

"Hee he he he. They want us to come over. This should help stretch the rations. Dibs on the elf brains."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=@GM]
You remember: The air was thick with the smell of burning caravan. The enormous house-sized wagon had met its end in the deep desert, and wood, leather, dead bodies, and anything else not valuable enough to carry away now joined together in a crackling bonfire. Athas's coppery sun, slipping behind the western horizon, tinted the roiling column of smoke bloody red.
Their brightly colored cloaks and shirts and loose, blousy pants of the victorios elves flapped gaily as they spun and danced in the flickering light, and their voices rose in laughter and song.

You got just away with the things you had on your body when the elves attacked. Wandering nearly aimless (you know a carvan outpost near here, but it is owned by another merchant house, but perhaps...) with some other guards (who somehow gave you not little credit for the disaster), you spotted some other shapes.

Before you could say anything, Raluk called: "Hey, you, come over here!" They wear leather armor and carrying some weapons, and... water. They somehow have gotten some water![/sblock]

The former guards consist of two muls, three humans and (perhaps, it's sometimes hard to tell) one half-elf. They wear either leather or bone armor, and carry different slashing weapons. One has a bow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 15, 2010)

Reena speaks under her breath to her companions. "Spread out." Then she places her water skin down and begins advancing slowly toward the former guards. Her sword held in down in a non-threatening manner.


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2010)

Kline approaches the former guards as well, circling around as Reena had advised.

"Are you looking for work?" he demands of them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2010)

ooc: @ all: Read the ooc thread, please.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264016-pathfinder-ooc-darksun-game-6.html


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 17, 2010)

the Half- Elf steps out in front of the group of former guards
"There's safety in greater numbers, I can't necesarily speak for my companions right now but I think we should travel together."


----------



## veldan (Feb 17, 2010)

kinem said:


> Kline approaches the former guards as well, circling around as Reena had advised.
> 
> "Are you looking for work?" he demands of them.






GandalfMithrandir said:


> the Half- Elf steps out in front of the group of former guards
> "There's safety in greater numbers, I can't necesarily speak for my companions right now but I think we should travel together."




Lela makes a quick glance at where GM is stepping and tries to size up this group that is approaching.  Then she's shocked to recognize the Half-Elf and Mul as two of the slaves that were on board the caravan.

She thinks to herself.  Freed slaves are a much craftier lot in this kind of situation than free men.  Nobodies going to get their freedom and then die the next day from dehydration without one helluva fight.

Lela laughs out loud.

"Look's like we all just lost our jobs!"

Lela takes a quick glancing inventory of the supplies that we (the guards) are carrying to determine how long the water and food will last if we add this new group in.... not very long....

"What do you have to offer as far as work is concerned?" <big smile> 

/ooc could I get a rough guesstimate on our (the guards) supplies at this point?
**nm, misread the post from up top, I thought we had managed to walk away with a ton of water.**


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2010)

"You will die out here if we don't help you. Prove that you can help us survive, and then we might help you. If it pleases us."


----------



## veldan (Feb 18, 2010)

Lela leans rather casually on her spear;

"Well, first off, let's open up with some introductions?  My name's Lela, originally from Makla.  I'm skilled with this here spear.  I'm also knowledgeable about the various plants, animals, and dangers we are going to be facing out here in the desert.  This is not my first ill-prepared jaunt into the desert, and definitely won't be my last. <winks>"

"Even if you may already have someone with my credentials, what happens if some Belgoi come and take them away?  Or we happen across some mulworm poison?  I can identify what we might be able to scrounge up and hopefully make the antidote."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 18, 2010)

I am Ardon, I have lived in this desert all my life, I know every dune as well as my kin, who were killed by an elven raid. I can help you survive in the desert, I know how o survive and keep others alive as well. I am skilled with my bow and can easily shoot far away enemies or game equally well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

The other ex-guards look shocked at their former co-workers:

"Are you both gotten insane? These are just slaves! Let's take their stuff and get out of here!" The burly mul with the obsidian bastardsword snaps. The other mul, and the two human males seem more unsure what side to take. Especially, if Ardon and Lela would possibly choose the slave's side.


----------



## veldan (Feb 19, 2010)

Lela glances at Raluk dismissively and tightens her grip on her spear.  

"Raluk, calm down.  I know you guys want to walk to the trade outpost, but honestly that will just get us back into the situation we are currently in.  There's a reason we find ourselves stuck here, and that's because House Stel wanted to save a few ceramics by not properly defending a caravan they knew was heading through hostile territory.  I am not going to find myself in that situation again, if there's a viable alternative."

/ooc Using bluff (+14) or diplomacy (+10) to try and calm the Mul with the Bastard Sword.  Hopefully, I can convince him to not attack for at least a little bit longer.

She looks over at the Mul ex-slave, ensuring that Raluk does not leave her periphery,

"There's a trade outpost several days walk from here, but I doubt you guys want to head there.  So, what are your plans?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 19, 2010)

Ardon takes a few steps away from the guards, holding his hands up in a non-threatening manner, even so, he keeps his shoulder down slightly so he can take out his bow as soon as possible.


----------



## Andor (Feb 21, 2010)

Gilliam grins at the Mul as a Soulknife coalesces in his hand to glitter blue under the harsh sun. "You want Gilliam stuff khe-pok? Come take it, you!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2010)

"We may have been slaves but that is over and we didn't get this far by being weak.  I've slain more than one fool who thought he was tough, and if  I have to do it again that's fine with me.

We have a destination in mind, yes."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc: Will give you a bit more time for roleplaying.

BTW: Going to the outpost wouldn't be that dangerous. Besides a stop for the caravans, it also is the usual place to refresh water supplies for travelers in this surroundings.


----------



## veldan (Feb 23, 2010)

kinem said:


> "We may have been slaves but that is over and we didn't get this far by being weak.  I've slain more than one fool who thought he was tough, and if  I have to do it again that's fine with me.
> 
> We have a destination in mind, yes."




"Excellent," says Lela.  She turns back to the party of guards, trying to find the correct words to use just in case these former slaves decide not to allow her to travel with them.  "In the same amount of time that it took us to flee the caravan with only our own hides, these 'slaves' were able to secure their freedom, gather supplies and equipment, and figure out where they are going so they won't be instantly thrown back into slavery."  She looks over at the ex-slaves admiringly, "I'd rather cast my lot in with a group this resourceful any day of the week." 

Seeing that Raluk is still standing in a threatening pose, she begins to take a few steps backward away from the guard group toward the ex-slaves.  "Now, please, lower your weapon and let's let cooler heads prevail here.  After all, the outpost isn't far, and with the traffic on the road you should be picked up easily.  But I for one, if I can get the chance will not be returning to work for the Merchant house."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

"So, crazy girl and the pseudo elf prefer to hang around with the slaves? I will give you a choice: We get half the water, go to the outpost and don't tell that some escaped slaves are running around. By Hanuman's beard, I will even say that our slaves perished in the wrack.

Deal?" The burly mul with the obsidian bastardsword you now knew as Raluk offers.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2010)

"You're in no position to dictate terms, mul" Kiline says "Though we might trade a little water for the use of your tongue.

Lela and Ardon, you will travel with us, right?  Then it is in your interest as well as ours that no one comes searching for us, as I doubt they would make fine distinctions about who is to be enslaved, as well as that our water supply should hold.  So what say you - is the word of that mul worth a drop?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2010)

from what I remember, Raluk has never been very trustworthy, always looking out for himself first, stealing water and food from the other guards, but always in such a way as to not get caught, definitely not a very trustworthy type.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

"Watch your words, scum. Or they will be your last. You don't have to trust me. But if we fight, some containers would break, anyway. Better you just give us something. By the black, I own my old masters nothing. I would even tell them, *you were* the other guards, if I get more water this way. Your choice." Raluk simply states.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2010)

At this Ardon unshoulders his bow and knocks an arrow, not yet drawing the string but falling back "I don't want to have to shoot you, Raluk"


----------



## veldan (Mar 1, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> At this Ardon unshoulders his bow and knocks an arrow, not yet drawing the string but falling back "I don't want to have to shoot you, Raluk"




Lela looks at Ardon getting ready to fight and thinks to herself that Raluk is right, there's no chance of saving all of the water if a fight does break out.  Perhaps there's a better way (/ooc manifesting conceal thoughts, getting ready for a big lie, using bluff +14)...

"Raluk, you're right, but your need for water is not dire.  And if a fight does break out one or all of you are not going to survive this day.  Did you not try to find out the caravan schedules for the major houses before we left?"  She waits for the shrug she knows she's going to get, since most houses protect their caravan schedules jealously.  

"A House Wavir caravan bound for Balic was scheduled to leave three days behind us.  Based on the slow route we took through the badlands they should be overtaking our position tomorrow, you have a chance of catching them if you make a run for the main road now, and you don't stop to rest."

"We have no quarrel with you, but you are not getting any of this water, since all the water you will need is only a days hike away.  As for who we are, you know that your group was the only group to survive the Jura-Dai attack.  I think this information, in exchange for this small story, is enough in place of a few skins of water you are going to have to fight and possibly die for."

Lela let's down her guard a little just to show that there's still some trust there.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2010)

"You're right, we shouldn't fight over this, Raluk, if you and the rest of the guards want to go and find the caravan after ours you may, personally I'm going to stay with these people." Ardon lowers his bow and moves to join the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2010)

"No water, and no help from me. Even if the other caravan can take us, I will have to report the escaped slaves... and the rogue guards!" Raluk answers, believing, but still not willing to 'loose' this argument.

As Raluk speaks, you see that the other guards move a bit. Perhaps to get in the right position to ... do what?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 2, 2010)

Ardon, seeing this, takes a few steps back from the guards, not so much as to appear suspicious but still cautious.


----------



## Andor (Mar 2, 2010)

Gilliam watches the back and forth with only limited comprehension. It seemed like another elf wanted to travel with them. He gave a mental shrug, if more food wanted to come along as a walking larder he wouldn't complain. Not too loudly anyway. And it even looked like the guards wanted to fight which would nicely settle the question of 'What's for dinner?' He shook himself to work any kinks out of his muscles. His inertial armour was up, his blade was manifested, he was as ready as possible, whatever may come.


----------



## veldan (Mar 3, 2010)

"So what do the rest of you think?" Lela asks the other guards.  She wishes she could put more distance between herself and the four remaining guards, but it's just not possible.  She takes a mental note of how far away she is from some sort of protection either with the ex-slaves or some nearby cover.  However, she will not allow anyone to get to close to her.


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2010)

Kline prepares to reinforce his defenses if the other guards make any sudden move against the escaped slaves, but does not yet discount the possibility that they will turn on their belligerent fellow.

[sblock=ooc]ready action to manifest force screen (1 pp, 3 min, AC 18 w/inertial armor)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

veldan said:


> "So what do the rest of you think?" Lela asks the other guards.  She wishes she could put more distance between herself and the four remaining guards, but it's just not possible.  She takes a mental note of how far away she is from some sort of protection either with the ex-slaves or some nearby cover.  However, she will not allow anyone to get to close to her.




"We think we need water. We think we are all out in the desert and you don't want to share anything. Isn't this the case?" The other guards ask back aggressively.

ooc: This is the NPC speech color!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 7, 2010)

This may be the case says Ardon, But we also know that there is a lot of water not far from here that you could easily get to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

"'Near'? 'We will go somethere else'? What are you talking about? We need some water to get to the caravan station alive!" Raluk shouts. Standing under the heat of the athasian noon-sun, you know his claim isn't completely false. He maybe will arrive the outpost living. But Deras, the skinny guard...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 9, 2010)

Ardon continues to back away as Raluk advances, shouting at him, [sblock=OOC]Assuming Raluk is Focusing on Ardon, I should be able to maneuver him in the middle of the group, opening up opportunities for flanking if combat becomes necessary, better to end it as quickly as possible, ie kill Raluk fast.[/sblock]


----------



## veldan (Mar 12, 2010)

Lela shakes her head in disgust and begins to walk toward the former slaves.  "Do you think you can provide them with a skin of water for their journey?"

[sblock=OOC]Lela takes Ardons cue and tries to lure Raluk further along[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2010)

ooc: Love your interaction, but fact:

- You got a druid and a ranger with decent survival scores (helps finding water), they not.

- You will most likely only need half the water you have taken, they have nothing really need it.

- They didn't do anything to wrong you and 'begging' for help.

I will consider killing them to keep the water and let them die of thirst an evil act. You can do it, but don't just assume you have to 'defend yourself from the evil guards'.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 16, 2010)

Ardon suddenly realizes what he's doing, What are we doing!?!? How much of this water do we really need? we could at least give them a skin or two to help them on their journey to the other caravan, I feel no particular need to give them more than necessary, though, and I would be happy to provide more water to make up for what we gave them. Also, Raluk, I hope that you have learned from this, that mercy can, sometimes be better than immediately jumping into a fight. And sometimes, evil comes back and destroys itself by what it has done before.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

"'Bah, whatever. Just give us the two kegs and get lost! ... Where is the giant?" Raluk shouts and wonders. But he is right, the half-giant druid is nowhere to seen. But the water he had carried is still in the same spot.

[sblock=ooc]
Onc Voadam is back, the erratic half.giant will re-appear (with a story reason).

For now, I don't like to NPC characters for unknown time and it was an easy way to provide some more water to the group as they lost one of their survival experts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2010)

Once the exchange with the guards is complete, the half-elf nods. "Then take your two skins and leave. We want no further quarrel with you. You may take those two there." She points to where the half-giant had been. Two skins of water are placed neatly on the ground. Reena continues to watch the guards until they have grabbed the skins and moved a good distance away. Then she turns to her companions, including the new ones. "We should get moving." She then walks back to where she had put her water skin and grabs it back up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you traveling straight to 'Kled', or will you stop at the oasis first?


----------



## Andor (Mar 20, 2010)

"You let guards go? Feh, Not blame Gilliam if go hungry tonight." The halfling shrugs, the ways of big folk being beyond his underderstanding and beneath his caring.


----------



## kinem (Mar 20, 2010)

Kline prefers to stop at the oasis, especially since he's not sure the remaining water will hold out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

ooc: 1 vote yet

Kinem: oasis


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 21, 2010)

Ardon prefers to stop at the oasis.


----------



## veldan (Mar 22, 2010)

"I think we would be better served if we head to the Oasis," says Lela.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

ooc: That are 3 yes for the oasis. If there aren't any objections, I will describe your journey tomorrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

You built a primitive hide out and rested through the day, as suggested by your group members with the most desert survival experience. Still the day is very hot and you need more water than expected. Without the water you have given them, the guards would have surely died by now.

You begin your trek in the evening, under Athas' twin moons. After walking a few hours, the tallest among you spots the silhouette of a thicket a mile distant.


----------



## veldan (Mar 24, 2010)

During the day Lela tries to lighten the mood by telling some stories about other groups that have been in this same situation.

Like the story of Garn of Nibenay and the Salt Plain raiders.  Garn was on a silt skimmer from Alataruk to Last Port that ran afoul of a giant wading through the silt.  The boat crashed on the Ivory Plain north of Ledopolus and he was the lone survivor.  With no provisions and having no experience in the salt flats he survived and joined a rag tag slave tribe that had been kicked out of every place they set themselves to live.  Over the next 10 years he rose to lead the tribe and they became raiders and caused quite a problem for House Inika.  

During the night, Lela will hang around Ardon, if he allows it, to pick up some bits of desert survival and also help with whatever he may need.  After her failure to lie her way to keep all the water, she's trying to prove her worth through her willingness to help.

Of course she has her moments while trying to help out.  Like when she decides to pick up and throw a rock out of boredom, it turns out the "rock" was a Desert Screamer Beetle, it's harmless enough, but it let out a loud shriek that left everyone deafened for a few minutes.

/ooc:  I hope you don't mind that I just make up a few mostly harmless flavor bits.

When the thicket is pointed out Lela suggests that the group get a closer look (but not too close) because if there's brush, there might be water, or more food.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

ooc: I like players adding flavor. Keep going!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 24, 2010)

Ardon will accept Lelas presence, even if slightly annoyed by her pestering,does his best to stay calm, and also answers her questions. Right before she threw the beetle he tried to alert her to its identity, a split second before covering his ears as she threw it


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2010)

"Good story. And let us follow Garn's example, if we can. I have had enough of servitude; rulership remains on my list to try" Kline declares.

As the group travels, he tries not to let his worries about water be obvious.


----------



## veldan (Mar 25, 2010)

kinem said:


> "Good story. And let us follow Garn's example, if we can. I have had enough of servitude; rulership remains on my list to try" Kline declares




"Well, all hail King Kline, ruler of all he surveys!"  Lela laughs as she bows deeply and motions for everyone to survey the great landscape that includes 3 sand dunes and some sun bleached half buried bones of an Inix.  "Well... maybe we can work on getting a better landscape to surveil once we get ourselves out of this pickle."  She smiles wryly at Kline.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

ooc: As no one objected Lela's suggestion, I will move you nearer to the thicket.

The thicket is nearly a half-mile across. From its center glistens a scintillating silver reflection, the unmistakable gleam of water. The thorny bushes grow most densely over the silvery reflection. The reflection is thirty yards in diameter. The thorny bushes themselves have a drab gray-pink tinge to them.


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2010)

veldan said:


> "Well, all hail King Kline, ruler of all he surveys!"  Lela laughs as she bows deeply and motions for everyone to survey the great landscape that includes 3 sand dunes and some sun bleached half buried bones of an Inix.  "Well... maybe we can work on getting a better landscape to surveil once we get ourselves out of this pickle."  She smiles wryly at Kline.




Kline laughs - for the first time in a long time.

"Better a lord here than a servant in a heavily populated city."


----------



## veldan (Mar 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: As no one objected Lela's suggestion, I will move you nearer to the thicket.
> 
> The thicket is nearly a half-mile across. From its center glistens a scintillating silver reflection, the unmistakable gleam of water. The thorny bushes grow most densely over the silvery reflection. The reflection is thirty yards in diameter. The thorny bushes themselves have a drab gray-pink tinge to them.




"Water!"  Lela is barely able to keep herself from yelling out, but it comes out in a hushed tone of disbelief.  

"This can't be the oasis on the map, can it?  It's huge!  How could this not be on the map?  We need to be careful if we enter, the cover looks real thick.  You can't tell what's inside, it could be the home to something nasty.  Ardon, what do you think?"  Lela lets these words fall out of her mouth real quick.

The sheer excitement about quenching her thirst is nearly overwhelming.  But she is also in sheer disbelief of what's staring her in the face, there's gotta be a catch.

Someone's going to come out from the thicket and demand a silver piece per person just to fill up, or it's the home of a whole pack of Tembo's, or the Jura Dai are going to come back over the hill demanding our empty water skins, or it's actually not water, but a whole pile of silver coins... which are completely useless right now.  There's just no way that finding this oasis unguarded is a possibility!

While her mind spins like mad over this possible good fortune, she begins to look around for something that could work as a torch (a Bone, branch... something)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

ooc: You can always use some of your clothes and bones to make a torch. But you would still need to move nearer to get the bushes in the reach of the torch light.


----------



## veldan (Mar 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: You can always use some of your clothes and bones to make a torch. But you would still need to move nearer to get the bushes in the reach of the torch light.




ooc:  Okay, I just didn't want to assume that there was a bone laying about.

Lela cuts her pants off at the ankles and lays out the strips of cloth to wrap around the bone.  She needs just a little light, not an excessive amount.  Lighting the torch proves to be difficult since nobody has any fire starting equipment, but she finds 2 stones to smack together to eventually make a spark.

ooc:  She tries to disguise the fact that she actually cast a flare cantrip, at just a low enough intensity just to make a few sparks that got the torch going.

She goes up to the thicket to try to get a closer look.  Still not entering at this time.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 28, 2010)

Wait! since we don't know who, or what, is in the thicket, shouldn't we have our strongest fighters go in first, in case there's a fight?

[sblock=OOC]I just figured it might be a good suggestion, seeing as we have no idea if it's a trap or not[/sblock]


----------



## veldan (Mar 29, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Wait! since we don't know who, or what, is in the thicket, shouldn't we have our strongest fighters go in first, in case there's a fight?




"Yeah, you're right, we probably should.  I just really want to get my hands on that water."


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2010)

ooc: How dark is it?

"If you ask me, torches are as useful to the enemy as they are to you.  I'll take a look."

Kline approaches the thicket in a slightly different place, hoping that his darkvision will give him an edge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Moving nearer and with the help of torch and darkvision, you can still sense no life or movement in the thicket. What you see, as you examine the bushes, are the size of the thorns. And they seem to be hollow...

Even without the torch and darkvision, you can see well enough, but no small details, thanks to the twin moons above.


----------



## veldan (Mar 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Moving nearer and with the help of torch and darkvision, you can still sense no life or movement in the thicket. What you see, as you examine the bushes, are the size of the thorns. And they seem to be hollow...
> 
> Even without the torch and darkvision, you can see well enough, but no small details, thanks to the twin moons above.




"Kline did you see the size of those thorns, we're probably going to have to slash and burn our way through here... I bet you're pretty happy about the torch now!"

Seeing the oddly shaped thorns intrigues Lela, and she steps closer to the thicket to try to get a closer look at the thicket.

/ooc Lela will try to get a closer at those thorns, she'll use her knowledge(nature) +7 to hopefully try to identify.  Of course she's also going to keep her eyes peeled for anything strange looking within the thicket as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2010)

Lyra isn't able to completely identify the plant, but is certain that the plant isn't poisonous. On one side of the thicket is a narrow, three-foot tunnel leading toward the center. You may crawl down this tunnel freely, or use edged weapons to hack one of your own.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ardon will also try to identify the thorns (Knowlege{Nature}+8)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [sblock=OOC]Ardon will also try to identify the thorns (Knowlege{Nature}+8)[/sblock]



[sblock=GandalfMithrandir]You can confirm that the plant isn't poisonous, but the hollow needles have to have a function... if not tansporitng something out of the plant...[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2010)

"Does anyone have anything to poke these bushes with? I don't know why they are hollow thorns but I don't trust them yet." Ardon asks of the group


----------



## veldan (Apr 4, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> "Does anyone have anything to poke these bushes with? I don't know why they are hollow thorns but I don't trust them yet." Ardon asks of the group




"Well, I've got my spear and my torch,"  says Lela.


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2010)

"Something not right. Water is lure. Brings food. What eats food? What drinks water? Might be plants. Might be something in plants. Might be something in water. But something eats. You bet life." Gilliam cloths himself in inertial armour and manifests his soul knife.

Expermentally he throws his blade at a nearby plant (from 20' away.)

*OCC: *
Attack plant (1d20+7=21)
Damage including psychic strike if applicable. (1d4+1+1d8=8)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

The psionic construct cuts into the weapon before it disappears. There is no reaction or movement in the thicket.

ooc: You can also just decide to leave. I don't like to force situations on the players. But if you solve this, more power to you.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2010)

Why don't we try burning it? say's Ardon If there is something in there, a fire will burn it out and it can't harm the water, and if it doesn't burn, then we can just go to the oasis as planned.


----------



## veldan (Apr 7, 2010)

Lela gets up close to the thicket and tries to light it on fire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

Without an combustive agent, this is very hard. Just a single torch does not work.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

do we have any oil or firewood? if so we could soak the lower part of it in oil or put the firewood there, then it spreads.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> do we have any oil or firewood? if so we could soak the lower part of it in oil or put the firewood there, then it spreads.




ooc: Look at your character sheets. I know the ex-slaves don't have oil.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

no oil, is there dry firewood nearby?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> no oil, is there dry firewood nearby?



Sadly no, you are still in the sandy wastes.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know any fire spells, fireball or burning hands, for example, if they're hot enough they could start the bushes on fire


----------



## veldan (Apr 9, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Does anyone know any fire spells, fireball or burning hands, for example, if they're hot enough they could start the bushes on fire




Lela is visibly shocked by this question.  "I think our only option is to hack through, but Gilliam is right, this just does not seem right.  You would think that if this was just a normal thicket surrounding a pool of water, that there would be some sort of life here, but it seems devoid of life.  There's just something wrong with that."

She ponders for a few seconds...

"But we do need water... who's for hacking?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that if we're going to hack through it we should do so cautiously. Also, if we're going to use the water we should make sure it's clean as well before we drink it.


----------



## Andor (Apr 10, 2010)

Gilliam hiss with disdain and blocks the attempt to burn the thicket. "Tch! Fool! No burn! Smoke draw every blade and tooth in the desert! We die for certainty. Test simple. Send elf first."


----------



## veldan (Apr 12, 2010)

Andor said:


> Gilliam hiss with disdain and blocks the attempt to burn the thicket. "Tch! Fool! No burn! Smoke draw every blade and tooth in the desert! We die for certainty. Test simple. Send elf first."




"Well, we've got to get to the water... someone give me a sword and I'll start hacking my way through.  Just promise that you've got my back."


----------



## Andor (Apr 13, 2010)

Gilliam nods and the soul knife in his hand crackles as he imbues it with extra energy. 

*OCC:* Renew Psychic Strike. Go into overwatch.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2010)

ooc: There will be some action soon. Can please everyone describe the location of their characters?


----------



## veldan (Apr 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: There will be some action soon. Can please everyone describe the location of their characters?




Provided Lela can get a slashing weapon, she will be up to the thicket near the tunnel that is already there trying to hack it open.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2010)

Reena stands away from the others, on higher ground if available, watching for any signs of trouble from where they have come.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm off to the side, maybe 20' from the edge of the thicket, My bow isn't out right now. As there is no apparent threat.


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2010)

ooc: We still have some water left, right? Enough to get to the other place?

Kline stands ready and focused, about 10 yards from the thicket, though he's not too worried. _The plants may be dangerous, but they are ... plants.  They don't move.  Surely we can outrun that if need be._


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2010)

veldan said:


> Provided Lela can get a slashing weapon, she will be up to the thicket near the tunnel that is already there trying to hack it open.




ooc: The ex-slaves all carry ones. Just ask them.



kinem said:


> ooc: We still have some water left, right? Enough to get to the other place?
> 
> ...





ooc: You still have enough water to at least leave the sandy wastes for the stony barrens. There is more wildlife and vegetation (cactuses, etc.)


----------



## veldan (Apr 14, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: The ex-slaves all carry ones. Just ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> ooc: You still have enough water to at least leave the sandy wastes for the stony barrens. There is more wildlife and vegetation (cactuses, etc.)




/ooc I have asked for a sword, and nobodies actually stated that they are going to give me one, figured I'd try to move the action along, while that small detail works itself out.
And Kinem you're probably right about moving on, this might be more effort than it's worth, but Lela's got her mind set on getting to this water.  Since it's here right now we should at least try, who know's what's going to conspire while we trek further across the wastes.

"Kline or Ardon I'll trade you my spear for your sword for right now.  Reena should keep hers just in case."

Lela stands in front of the thicket, the sword in her right hand (eventually), the torch in her left, and begins her first couple of swipes at the thicket.  After each initial strike she pauses briefly looking for indications of some type of animal... maybe the torchlight might glint off of a cat-like creatures eyes, or glint off the chitin of some type of large monstrous insect... etc... 

Provided, her first couple of strikes land true with no indications of anything foul, she speeds up her slashing, gaining confidence that the group will replenish their water supplies soon enough.


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2010)

Kline trades his sword to Lela for the moment, knowing that if trouble breaks out, a physical weapon would hardly be his first option anyway.


----------



## Andor (Apr 14, 2010)

Gilliam is standing where he was before. About 20' from the thicket, off to the side a little from Lela so he has a clear line of shot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2010)

Lela hacks through the thicket without any resistance...

until she is roughly half way to the glittering pool. Suddenly the tendrils begin moving his own, at first only a small cut, but Lela realizes, that the thorns start sucking her blood!


----------



## veldan (Apr 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Lela hacks through the thicket without any resistance...
> 
> until she is roughly half way to the glittering pool. Suddenly the tendrils begin moving his own, at first only a small cut, but Lela realizes, that the thorns start sucking her blood!




"Ack!  It's alive!"  Lela shouts.  

She tries to spin around and get herself out of there as quickly as possible.  She slashes wildly at the branches that are trying to wrap around her.  And uses the torch to try to ward off the thicket that's trying to eat her.

/ooc Using Acrobatics and Mobility feat to her advantage to get out.


----------



## Andor (Apr 19, 2010)

"Kaz-at! Eating plant!" Shouts Gilliam. Instantly his hand whips back and forwards as he throws his Soul Knife with deadly accuracy at one of the vines twineing around Lela. He concentrates briefly and the blade reforms in his hand.

*OCC:*
To hit a plant. (1d20+7=23)
Damage to plant (1d4+1+1d8=8)
Move action to manifest a new blade.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else helping?


----------



## kinem (Apr 19, 2010)

ooc: I really don't have enough information to act on.  Is Lela in trouble or can she run out of the area?  Is there anything to focus attacks on, or a generic mass of plants, and attacking them is unlikely to help her directly?  Even the idea that vines are trying to wrap around Lela is not something we know from the DM, it is coming from PC posts.  All we know is that thorns are sucking her blood.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 19, 2010)

Ardon would help, if I knew enough about the vines, he has a small melee weapon, but he's  not very good with it and would probably get in more trouble than good, also a bow wouldn't do much good against an amorphous blob of vine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

veldan said:


> "Ack!  It's alive!"  Lela shouts.
> 
> She tries to spin around and get herself out of there as quickly as possible.  She slashes wildly at the branches that are trying to wrap around her.  And uses the torch to try to ward off the thicket that's trying to eat her.
> 
> /ooc Using Acrobatics and Mobility feat to her advantage to get out.




ooc: Please make Acrobatics checks to avoid AoOs. The DC is determined by the speed of your retreat.



Andor said:


> "Kaz-at! Eating plant!" Shouts Gilliam. Instantly his hand whips back and forwards as he throws his Soul Knife with deadly accuracy at one of the vines twineing around Lela. He concentrates briefly and the blade reforms in his hand.
> 
> *OCC:*
> To hit a plant. (1d20+7=23)
> ...




ooc: This gives Lela a bonus vs one of the AoOs.


----------



## veldan (Apr 21, 2010)

Acrobatics = 1d20+5 = 13
Can't go very fast if swinging a sword and torch around, probably trying to move back at 5 feet per round until things clear up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2010)

ooc: Sorry for the silence. Big post coming up after the WE.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 24, 2010)

Ardon manifests 8 glowing arrows, takes aim with one and fires at the plant.

[sblock=mechanics]
2d4=8
1d20+8=25
1d8+3=5
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2010)

Kline unleashes a barrage of psionic fire at the plants, hoping to clear a path.

[sblock=ooc]energy missile (fire), 3 pp, up to 5 targets (whatever that means in this context), 3d6+3 = 16, reflex half DC 15[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

ooc: Original post eaten by computer crash 

With the help of the others, Lela manages to leave the cutting raking thicket with only minor wounds. Ardon helps her to remove still sticking and sucking thorns from their flesh. The whole 'oasis' seems to be only the trap of a giant blood drinking plant. Good there is another one on your map.

The tendrils still move, but are unable to reach you.

ooc: Lela lost 8HP. The sheet is still missing in the RG.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 26, 2010)

ooc: Did my arrows do anything, or enough to consider dumping the rest into it worthwhile?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ooc: Did my arrows do anything, or enough to consider dumping the rest into it worthwhile?



ooc: Arrows will not be enough to clear a path through this. Your best bet would have been fire. You can still follow the map without moving through this.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 29, 2010)

Well! that was exciting, I would suggest going around, how about you? Ardon says with a smile


----------



## veldan (Apr 30, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Well! that was exciting, I would suggest going around, how about you? Ardon says with a smile




Lela hands Kline his sword back and dresses her wounds as best as she can.

"I agree"

/ooc will post ASAP


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2010)

Kline trades the spear back for the sword.

"Thanks.  We might as well move on.  We should have enough water to make it.  It's good to know about this place though.  Someday we might lead an enemy here as a trap, or we might come here for water.  Lela had a rough time of it, but she's alive.  That proves it's possible to survive that path, with supporting fire."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2010)

You move on. After what seems like eternity and with your water resources nearly depleted, the land around you finally changes. The sandy wastes make room for stony barrens.


----------



## kinem (May 24, 2010)

"Progress, I hope" Kline says as the group keeps walking.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

You can discern three kinds of cactus:
a spherical purple kind roughly two feet in diameter, a tubular kind that resembles a mass of writhing brains and covers the ground for twenty square yards and a tall tree-like kind with 1-6 branches.

Between your group, that the first one (spherical) is used by elves to poison their weapons and that the tubular one is also called a 'rope cactus'. The tree-like one is edible and provides some liquid, but you remember that they are somehow not save to approach...


----------



## Andor (May 26, 2010)

"Advantage to fighting plants is. You get to pick your range. Usually."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

After killing the plant from a distance and sating your thirst and hunger, you seem to travel fast.

Finally, you reach an oasis.

The first thing you see, are two mekillots. You can recognize them as the animals that were drawing the wagon you were hold in. The one lying on its side at the water's edge is obviously dead. The other one is confused, frightened, and angry.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 10, 2010)

"We may want to be careful, it looks like it may attack." Ardon says quietly.

[sblock=ooc]I will attempt a knowlege (nature) check to see if it is likely to attack if we approach 1d20+8=17[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> "We may want to be careful, it looks like it may attack." Ardon says quietly.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]I will attempt a knowlege (nature) check to see if it is likely to attack if we approach 1d20+8=17[/sblock]




[sblock=GM]Looks like it will attack if you will approach the oasis, if no one does a successful Wild Empathy or Handle Animal check. It seems thirsty, BTW.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 10, 2010)

"It looks very thirsty, but it will attack us if we get close, I'm no druid, and not very good with animals, but maybe someone could calm it down."


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2010)

"Thirsty? The oasis is right here. Perhaps the water is tainted, then. We could be in more trouble than we thought. What say our nature gurus?"


----------



## Andor (Jun 15, 2010)

Gilliam whistles softly. "Big. Too big for so few. Need poison, or a strong mind. Any of you feeling that strong?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2010)

"Huh? My mind is strong, but I'm no animal tamer.  I'll use my power to try to help Ardon deal with it."

[sblock=ooc]Manifest attraction on the mekillot (1 pp, DC 14, 3 hr) towards Ardon. Retry up to twice if it fails and time permits.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

ooc: Power works on the first try. Still need a roll from Ardon to make it work.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 16, 2010)

Ardon successfully calms the mekillot, offering it a small amount of food, the Animal then calms.

[sblock=OOC]assuming this is a handle animal roll... 
1d20+5=23

and a retry...

1d20+5=25 Natural 20
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

The mekillot calms down, giving Ardon his trust. It whines a strange sound, indicating it's fallen companion.

ooc: You can now go near to both the carcass and the water (in the case you want to investigate). You all gain xp for solving a CR 7 encounter. Nice rolls! (BTW, I allowed Handle animal rolls, because it was a domesticated animal.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 17, 2010)

"What seems to be the problem?" Ardon asks questioningly of the mekillot, he walks over and checks the fallen creature and then the water.

[sblock=ooc]Ardon will investigate the fallen mekillot as indicated by the survivng one and attempt to discern the cause of death, then check the water.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

ooc: roll Heal for the mekillot and know (nature) for the water.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]heal: 1d20+7=8 rolled a natural 1
Knowlege (Nature): 1d20+8=20[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [sblock=ooc]heal: 1d20+7=8 rolled a natural 1
> Knowlege (Nature): 1d20+8=20[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]The mekillot seems to have died from a sunstroke. That is even more strange, because the water seems to be not right... you don't know a name, but there is a substance only disgestible by elves and kanks...[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 18, 2010)

"I don't trust this water, it can only be consumed by elves and kanks, I might be able to drink it, but I''m not sure it won't kill me or put me out of action for a while, I would suggest getting out of this place as quickly as we can, that mekillot died of sunstroke."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

Some more oasis information:

The water is scalding hot, brown, muddy, and bitter smelling&#151;in other words, normal for an Athasian oasis...
There is plenty of long green grass growing on the edge of the pool, and the mudflats are covered with healthy foliage. A closer inspection reveals that the pool is surrounded by dead birds, lizards, and small mammals.
The mud around the oasis is steaming hot. Further, it smells terrible and is crawling with disgusting worms and beetles.

This oasis is also dotted with yypr trees. These stand fifty feet tall and grow equally well in the muddy areas of the oasis or the sand at its edge. They are conifers, with hard, flat needles.

A small bridge of yypr wood leads to this marble arch which was built by the preceding Athasian civilization. At the base of the arch are a dozen clay pots, all filled with various grains, fruits, and vegetables. All of these foodstuffs are moldy. Scattered here and there on the wooden bridge are leaves and stems of a purple herb.


----------



## Andor (Jun 22, 2010)

Gilliam walk gratefully into the shade of the trees and almost seems to perk up a bit as he gazes up at them, then memory catches up to him and he slumps visably.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

Andor recognizes the purple herbs as the source of the poison in the water. As he moves to tell the others, you all spot a group of 20 young elves with kanks who move toward the oasis. They haven't seen you, yet.


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2010)

"Andor, can you tame elves as well?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

ooc: Anyone doing any preparations?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 28, 2010)

"looks like trouble" Ardon says as he strings his bow and moves behind a piece of cover.


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2010)

Kline also takes cover, if available, and concentrates, preparing for possible action.

[sblock=ooc]manifest inertial armor (1 pp).  Kline is already psionically focused, as he always does so on a regular basis when he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jun 30, 2010)

When Gilliam spots the elves he says something in Halfling vile enough to actually leave a psychic aura fizzling in the air, then his Inertial armour and Soul Knife snap into being.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2010)

ooc: Will wait until tomorrow if I have more than 3 players... but I'm glad I have you 3!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2010)

ooc: Please answer the question in the ooc thread.


----------

